# Fleas and ticks



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I just found a tick on Diva's nose and was wondering what everyone uses on your Havs for flea and tick control. I have heard about some bad side effects from the flea treatments. What is your opinion? What do you use?

Thanks


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I use Frontline Plus. It worked within 24 hours of application after I discovered fleas on Pablo. I don't know how well it works for ticks, but it's supposed to cover those too. It really depends on your area, maybe ask your Vet. My Breeder prefers giving them a topical treatment to avoid any avoidable toxins taken orally.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have used Frontline and Biospot on my lab (will not use Advantix because of a bad reaction), but will probably try Frontline Plus on Jackson. I found a couple of fleas on him the other day and bathed him in Francodex Oatmeal Flea and Tick shampoo. It worked great . . . I could actually see the fleas wash off, it smelled nice, and it made his fur so soft and clean . . . the whitest I have seen his fur yet. :bathbaby:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use Frontline. I will tell you that I have never found any fleas on Brady, but it does not prevent them from getting ticks. I find ticks on him a lot. Since he is cream, it is easy to check for them when we come inside from a walk. There was actually a warm, wet day we went for a hike a few weeks ago when I pulled 11 ticks off of him. YUCK! By the way, they are usually go towards the neck and head. The Frontline does not repel ticks like Advantix, but it is supposed to kill them once they attach to the dog. I believe it can take up to 12 hours to kill them, but they say that they do not transmit Lime Disease for 24 hours (I think those are the numbers). Both my vet and my breeder said they would not recommend advantix as they have seen too many side effects and bad reactions. Because of that, I won't try it. Plus, you can't use it on cats so I would be afraid to even have it on my dog who is in contact with my cats.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

This might be all wrong but I was wondering about on your hikes if you might put on one of those flea/tick collars - just for the hike???


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes Marie. I actually was going to go to the vet this week and get one, and then I forgot. I had gotten one last year, but it got colder so I never ended up using it. I am definately going to get one this year. Last year, I think the one I got from the vet was called Preventic. I will have to put the vet on my list for Monday as it is starting to get warmer and the nasty ticks are coming out. It is amazing as he will pick up 2 of them on a walk to the corner and back. I guess being so low to the ground makes him an easy target.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Karen, we live in a wooded area also and my Vet said that the Frontline just wasn't doing the job, so she gave me Vectra 3D for my pups. It kills 3 kinds of ticks, fleas and mosquitos. I believe it works faster than the Frontline and is much more effective. Ask your Vet about it the next time you see him/her.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution, it covers heartworm and fleas. so far so good.


----------

